# Which breed is my goat?



## Backyardherder (Dec 13, 2012)

The guy we got her from couldn't supply us with a definite answer, although he suspected a Saanen cross. We have another doe from the same herd, who looks a lot like this one. They are full-sized goats. 

Any input will be much appreciated!


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 13, 2012)

Kiko? The long hair is throwing me off though. Not sure if the kiko breed can have long hair. Other guess would be a cashmere goat.

ETA: Where are you from? That could make a difference too as many different goat breeds are available outside of the USA.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 13, 2012)

Head isn't right for a kiko and I never saw one with a long coat.


Whatever breed, she is pretty.


----------



## FahrendorfFarms (Dec 13, 2012)

i would say there is a good amount of alpine and kiko in there


----------



## lovinglife (Dec 13, 2012)

I am going to say Guernsey cross...


----------



## Shelly May (Dec 13, 2012)

Some of the spanish goats have long hair, might have some of this in it?


----------



## lovinglife (Dec 13, 2012)

Has anyone heard of a Guernsey goat?  I had not until the other day, they can have long hair and are a golden color, good dairy goats.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 13, 2012)

lovinglife said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard of a Guernsey goat?  I had not until the other day, they can have long hair and are a golden color, good dairy goats.


I had to google it myself. After googling it I see the resemblance. Maybe this one is a Guerney/Kiko cross?


----------



## FahrendorfFarms (Dec 13, 2012)

I could see that to, guernseys are a very uncommon breed.


----------



## lovinglife (Dec 13, 2012)

now I want one......


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 13, 2012)

I agree, she looks just like a guernsey


----------



## herdsman (Dec 13, 2012)

definitely holstein  hahaha


----------



## lovinglife (Dec 14, 2012)

I know weird!  I thought someone was losing it when I heard Guernsey Goats!!  But really, I want one....


----------



## lovinglife (Dec 14, 2012)

There is a place near me that has the guernsey goat, she is going to email me price lists for kids next month, maybe I will get lucky and be able to get one......  G.A.S. here I come!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 14, 2012)

The Guernsey is one of the few breeds that have Kiko like ears. You don't see many breeds with the Kiko ears. Neat goat though. She's pretty but looks like she needs some more weight on her.


----------



## Backyardherder (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies, everyone!

We live in Israel. The common breeds here, judging from sale ads, are Saanen (obviously imported), Shami, or Damascus goat (this breed comes from Cyprus - close to us), and Alpine.

Thanks for the weight tip. I will be doing my best to feed her up. They haven't been with us for a very long time, and actually I saw she's put on some weight recently. I'm not sure if this is due to better feed, or to pregnancy. She has never kidded before, and recently my husband and I noticed her nipples growing visibly bigger, although it's a bit difficult to make out under all the hair!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 16, 2012)

Well GL with her. She's a pretty goat!


----------

